# HELP! need to know what resistor to use for seat belt tensioner



## WHOYEAH (Jun 4, 2003)

I have an 02 jetta that i put corbeaus in. i did the resistors for the airbag and the seat belt ends. but i have found no info for the seat belt tensioner. i took out the seat belts because i have 4 points. any help would be appreciated. thx


----------



## WHOYEAH (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: HELP! need to know what resistor to use for seat belt tensioner (4my1.8t)*

codes are:
00654-seat belt tensioner igniter: drivers side (n153) 32-00-resistance too high
00655-seat belt tensioner igniter: drivers side (n154) 32-00-resistance too high


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: HELP! need to know what resistor to use for seat belt tensioner (4my1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4my1.8t* »_
00655-seat belt tensioner igniter: drivers side (n154) 32-00-resistance too high



i have this same on eon the passenger side...what does it mean???


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: HELP! need to know what resistor to use for seat belt tensioner (Diesel Power)*

did you get a cel, or an airbag light for this? I have no front seatbelts/aftermarket seats and I have an airbag cel, but nothign else. 
can you scan airbag codes with vag com?


----------



## Diesel Power (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: HELP! need to know what resistor to use for seat belt tensioner (enginerd)*

its an airbag light


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: HELP! need to know what resistor to use for seat belt tensioner (Diesel Power)*

oh, I bet it's just like the airbag, you need a resistor. Check the resistance across the seat belt tensioner and get a matching resistor.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

bump, any useful help. I know people have done this before.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

AE2058 said:


> bump, any useful help. I know people have done this before.


:wave:


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

:beer:


AE2058 said:


> :wave:


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

AE2058 said:


> bump, any useful help. I know people have done this before.


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

codes are:
00654-seat belt tensioner igniter: drivers side (n153) 32-00-resistance too high
00655-seat belt tensioner igniter: drivers side (n154) 32-00-resistance too high


----------

